# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  E book terremoto Japon

## magomarcos

"Las voces de nuestras manos"
Bello título para un e-book escrito por siete magos japoneses.
Dice el editor:
"El viernes 11 de marzo, un terremoto de magnitud 9,0 golpeó el Océano Pacífico, causando más daños que nunca, y las réplicas siguen llegando a Japón.
¿Qué debemos hacer como magos? Decidimos vender unas notas de conferencia originales y enviar todos los ingresos a los japoneses de la Cruz Roja como una organización de caridad.
Esperamos que esta donación será de utilidad para todos los afectados.
15 de marzo 2011
Fdo: Keisuke Izumi, editor"
Contenido del libro en inglés:
Introducción - Critelli Pablo
VTOL - Hewga Dai
Re-psyko - Yusuke Asada
Mínimo Aniversario - Kozawa Masayuki
3.5 - Ohara Masaki
Invertida granizo - Yosuke Kobayashi
Tarjeta Yakiniku - Satoru
Nota del editor - Izumi Keisuke
Entre los siete autores destacan: Dai Hewga Campeón de Europa magia de cerca en el 2009, Yosuke Kobayashi director de una tienda de magia japonesa. Satoru; ganador de Ron McMillan. Finalista del SAM / convención de IBM en 2009..
Se paga por Paypal. Si no eres muy diestro en esto de los ordenadores te puedes asustar como me ha pasado a mí, al aparecerme la página de Paypal en japonés. Pero arriba a la derecha te aparece "english", lo presionas y te cambia el idioma y si tienes una cuenta en Paypal ya puedes abrirla desde ahí. Si no la tienes puedes seguir todo el proceso de pago en inglés.
Para adquirirlo:
3HALF.COM - Voices of Our Hands: 2011 Japanese Earthquake and Tsunami Charity Lecture Notes
  Informo iurgui hizo Copy Marcos

----------

